# Plumbing Codes?



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Thought it would be nice to know about other areas.

In Oregon water service has to be buired 12" below frost line, frost line here is 12", so min depth on a service is 24".

What is it where your at?


----------



## kennewickman (Dec 22, 2006)

Washington, min. 24" We usually go 36" here in eastern WA, gets a little colder than on the west side of the state.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

12" below frost depth. 24 + 12 =36" min burial depth.


----------



## QWIKWHIP (Nov 28, 2006)

12" below frost line here as well. 48" + 12" = 60"


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

QWIKWHIP said:


> 12" below frost line here as well. 48" + 12" = 60"


Now that's a deep water line. Wonder what the guys in Canada do? They must bury their water lines somewhere near the core of the earth.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

In Fl 12" is the standard practice, but the code does not specify. Yeah, I know, we got it so easy. I use a 3" wide shovel to dig 'em in. Remember, we get 95 degrees in summer with 90% humidity, yuk!


----------



## Mark Twenhafel (Dec 23, 2006)

Here in Tucson there is no frost line, 'cept at the top of nearby Mt. Lemmon (9157 ft), where the frost line is 24".

Minimum depth is 2 ft for water, 3 ft for sewer, they can be joint trenched and 1 ft sand embedment required for each.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

In Oregon, EQ straps are required, two straps on 65gal and lower and 3 straps on 80gal and 120gal gal tanks.

What does your code require, if any straps at all?


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Colorado Springs were 5' for water lines and 6 ' in some parts of our county. 
No minimum depth for sewer.:furious:  WTF? you get a little blockage in a pipe that is buried 2" at -30 degrees f and your ucked. 

Everybody burries the sewer 5 ft anyway but some things are hard to understand.


----------



## doubleaction (Oct 22, 2005)

Our frost line is 42"


----------



## MR7853 (Jan 11, 2007)

42" cover for water, 24" for sewer.


----------



## plumber jay (Nov 1, 2006)

To start i will say that i live in Ontario canada. Our plumbing code is quite different than anywhere else in Canada or the States.

My code states (in short)

It is impractical to bury water service below frost line so

1 insulation is formed to fit around and encapsulate the pipe or

2 a sheet of insulation at some level above the buried pipe.



the width of a sheet of insulation may be calculated using the following formula

Width of insulation
W= D + 2 (f-x) -0.3

W = width of insulation (metric)
D =outside diameter of pipe (metric)
X = insulation Depth (metric)
F = estimated frost depth (metric)

I do not do this type of work and i am not really sure if the guys around here follow this confusing formula


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Ron The Plumber said:


> In Oregon, EQ straps are required, two straps on 65gal and lower and 3 straps on 80gal and 120gal gal tanks.
> 
> What does your code require, if any straps at all?


New code book says 2 staps, thats all water heaters


----------



## Moonray (Jan 17, 2007)

30" water service in Ky + 18" for sewer.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 1, 2006)

What is frost?:whistling


----------

